# Gloves recommendations



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Morning all,

So this guy stopped me yesterday as I was washing a car. He said he had worked in chemicals all his life and I should really look at getting some gloves as I was at risk of getting dermatitis. Stupidly, it's not something I had really thought about but I'm on the look out for some now. Any recommendations would be appreciated 👍


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Lots of people on here use these mate

http://www.safetygloves.co.uk/black...MIntXV04TX2AIVzLftCh2oIgbSEAAYASAAEgKCjfD_BwE


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use the black bodyguards gloves you can get a box of 100 for about 5 or 6 quid.

Black mamba gloves get decent reviews however they'd a good bit dearer than the bodyguards which I find suit my needs so why pay more.

I always use gloves whatever I'm doing on the car there was a recent thread on here where a member was suffering from dermatitis and was looking for advice.

For the winter months sealskinz waterproof gloves seem to be a common choice on here.

Edit: Jue posted while I was typing. Just to add I used to suffer from contact dermatitis however thankfully doesn't seem to be a problem anymore which is why I stuck with bodyguards.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use some blue nitrile gloves - started using them last year and I don’t get dry hands like I used to...


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Black mamba, hands down the best glove imo


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Bodyguards are fine for detailing duties, I found there are usually a couple in the box that just rip straight through and they don’t stand up to much mechanical wear if you are spannering for example. Last batch I got were a different brand from Amazon, purple extra strong and they were far less prone to ripping than the bodyguards, better for mechanical jobs. The Black Mambas or Orange Tiger grip gloves have a very good reputation but are a little more pricey. 

I always wear gloves and besides protecting your skin, they also prevent you from adding greasy fingerprints to your hard work.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Any links for best buys of black mamba ?{box of 100?}


----------



## bigred1967 (Apr 27, 2014)

AURELIA BOLD STRONG BLACK NITRILE Gloves Heavy Duty Mechanics

I use these for work tried loads and these are the best i have had and very heavy duty.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-BOX-OF...hash=item1c555fd5b9:m:m-wosn5oJNV9vNbwWCYcSJw


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

bigred1967 said:


> AURELIA BOLD STRONG BLACK NITRILE Gloves Heavy Duty Mechanics
> 
> I use these for work tried loads and these are the best i have had and very heavy duty.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-BOX-OF...hash=item1c555fd5b9:m:m-wosn5oJNV9vNbwWCYcSJw


I use these also for general jobs and they're pretty good, not as good as the Mambas which I also use.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Another shout for black mamba's here. Or rather orange mambas as recommended by one Ed China. Used for mechanical work on the car too because its easier to avoid trapping fingers in tight dimly lit spaces when you can see them clearly. I also work in a lab environment where we use a large range of gloves and we turn to the mambas when a more robust glove is required. Often they can be reused many times - not in the lab though! They are a snug fit so one size up may be required.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone, it's looking like black Mamba's could be the best option.


----------



## sukhrai (Oct 22, 2017)

I use yellow Marigolds. Robust and reusable. I always rinse with cold water before putting away.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I thought a Black Mamba was something that birds keep in their top drawer next to the bed? :lol:


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

I use blue nitrile ones for almost everything in the garage. Besides protection from chemicals it means if your phone rings you can just whip the glove off and answer t rather than having to worry about cleaning up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Holy cow bells!!! 
I’ve just been looking for the Aurelia Bold gloves as I got some from my local factors and didn’t check the price, really rate them, by far the best glove I’ve used in a long time, though I’ve not tried the mamba range at all. 

Having read the ratings for them on DW I thought I would take a look at them (Mamba) and are what you can pick them up for. 
£17 for a box of 50????? 
I’m tempted to get some just to see what all the hype is about, but at that price they can wait. 

The Aurelia Bold have my vote for now, very durable, I’ve had one or two pairs used for five or six jobs either mechanical or cleaning. They don’t tend to tear through when you rub them against something, the palms don’t split in them when you get too sweaty, and for the price (~£8/100) I’m very happy with them. 

I’ve used all sorts from vinyls, latex, white, blue, black, cheaper to slightly more expensive (I’m tight so that’s been by accident more than anything) and these are good for me.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Grippaz Gripster Skins Orange Fishscale Gloves.

Like black mamba but with better grip.

Cost about as much though.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought the Black Mamba Torque Grip to try - £4 delivered for a pack of ten, not exactly the cheapest gloves (or the cheapest way to buy them) but hopefully not something that's a single use. 

Tempted to get a 100 Box of Aurelia Bold - at £8 for 100 delivered they are a lot cheaper than the Mambas, so worth a try.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I bought a box of 100 gloves off Britemax for £8.99 with a 10% jan discount last week and free delivery for order over 40 quid.
Don't know how good they will be but surely better than not wearing any gloves like I always have done.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Use Wurth disposable, durable reasonable price, good for mechanical work and protect against detailing products.
For washing I buy window cleaner gloves, a pair last me about 2 year (use disposable gloves inside so that they dont stink and get sweaty inside) 
Always gloves regardless what i do.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

black mamba use them more than once when you take them off leave inside out to dry. it's your sweat! turn again reuse. Last longer than any Nitril I've come across


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Bug Sponge said:


> Morning all,
> 
> So this guy stopped me yesterday as I was washing a car. He said he had worked in chemicals all his life and I should really look at getting some gloves as I was at risk of getting dermatitis. Stupidly, it's not something I had really thought about but I'm on the look out for some now. Any recommendations would be appreciated 👍


I would not get too hung up on type unless you have an allergy to latex or use solvents a lot, where latex is not brilliant or some other special requirement.
If you look around, ebay is as easy as anywhere, depending on hand size, you will find you can buy a case of 1000 nitrile gloves for around £30/£35 delivered, often less.
I would look at larger quantities if you might use a lot.
The last lot I bought on special were £1 a box for latex and £2 for Aurelia Bold. I had 5000 of each. My favourites are Safeskin Nitrile they rarely come up on a special so I stock up when they do.
I always wear gloves and continually reuse throughout the day until they are split and just double or triple up on gloves if there is a task to do that warrants it. CV boots etc It is then easy to change the top glove without getting contamination anywhere else and put a new glove over the top still keeping hands clean.


----------

